# Shell problem?



## SI_KH (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

I do not know where to ask this question 

My system with FreeBSD was working fine. But today when I started with it did not to log on phase.
It was shown:


```
/etc/rc.conf:24:syntax error:Unterminated quoted string
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

Why it happens?
I am not familiar with shell. :r
What must I do?
Thanks...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

You made an error in /etc/rc.conf.

Press enter to get the shell.

```
adjkerntz -i
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```

Now you can edit /etc/rc.conf and correct your mistake.


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi SirDice

I did the things you said.
But now how do I correct my mistake?
Is it possible that you introduced me to a file or ducument about shell? 
I want to read it...
My information about the Shell is too low...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 4 UNIX Basics


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2012)

Somewhere on your rc.conf file you forgot to put a guote (")
Check again rc.conf file.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 11, 2012)

@SI_KH: Post your rc.conf file.


@sk8harddiefast: You can easily color filenames in green like this: *[file]rc.conf[/file]*. No need to use the longer color tag.


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks

There was a Bug when I used vi command Several days ago...
But now, with your help, the problem was solved.:e


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 11, 2012)

SI_KH said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> There was a Bug when I used vi command Several days ago...
> But now, with your help, the problem was solved.:e



Not to push using a third party port but it may be helpful to install editors/vim-lite and turn on color. With that set up it's easy to catch when you make an error such as the one mentioned. Once you get comfortable with editing using the system vi without color will become second nature so consider it sort of training wheels for now.


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Once you get comfortable with editing using the system vi without color will become second nature so consider it sort of training wheels for now.


Come now, syntax highlighting is always nice 

Fonz


----------

